# nudist? Another request for opinions please.



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

So it seems the OM is pushing my wife to do more and more nude. I mean like sunbath outside nude. Play with the kids outside nude, kids nude too. Is this a life style or is this guy nuts? WW also was looking into a nudist colony for a vacation with OM.

She also told the OM that she gave both kids a bath together and I questioned it and she said because she wanted to and I stormed off. Then later told her I was disappointed etc. And yes I posted that my wife bathed the kids together the other day but I wasn't there and the time she is talking about now I was there and it was my daughter only bathing.

Why would she make up a story of doing this and then make me out to be the bad guy?

She is also talking about doing the nude outside thing again and painting the kids etc. As I type this I'm thinking "free love" hippy craziness. Maybe the OM is older and is reliving his hippy past?

I have got to figure out how to get pictures of this for court.

Listening to the recordings is driving me a bit crazy maybe...
But I have to get all the dirt I can to gain custody.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok. Hire a lawyer and don't rest until you get something saying this guy, the OM can't be near your kids. This is dangerous and careless on your ex's part.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

He sounds like a wacko. I agree, he shouldn't be around your kids. If he is a nudist, fine, but don't get the kids involved! Sick!


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

It's crazy. It's sickening. If he wants to walk around naked, that's his business. But don't involve others who are too young to make their own decisions.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

The sad thing is from the little info i gathered (over heard on recordings) the OM works with kids in some way. Massage thereapy or some sort of nurse job? I need to figure out this guy some how.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, you better make sure this guy is legit, there are some serious indicators of appropriate behavior especially around children, double especially around your own. I hope for your kids sake he is just a happy free spirit and not some kind of predator - priority number one for you is serious investigation and background check.


----------



## Lifescript (Mar 12, 2012)

Don't mean to make you feel bad but Thank god I'm not dealing with this kind of situation. This would make me go nuts. So freakin perv guy around my kids. We are here for you but most importantly go get that lawyer PRONTO.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Going from "love of my life, the only woman I have ever known" To "super perv ****" I have hardened my heart a lot. I still break down some when listening to the recorded info or before when I found more bad evidence but I am still holding it together, willing to fight as hard as I need to for my kids. One of the people I have told some of these things to eluded to me shooting this guy. I told him no way would that work because I wouldn't be with my kids in jail. He went on to say if it was the OM or my kids I wouldn't shoot the OM in the leg or something. I told him if push came to shove and it was a situation where my kids could get hurt etc I would do what I needed to but keeping in the law as best I could. I don't carry a weapon or keep any loaded in the house so it would be hard to come to that anyway. I might try to use my bare hands if need be though.

I have posted this before too, I am cool as a cucumber.

This post is not meant to make anyone worry. I am keeping my wits about me.

This is real hard though for sure.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

I bet he's a child molester.

Get proof then contact your attorney.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

keko said:


> I bet he's a child molester.
> 
> Get proof then contact your attorney.


dont want to jump to any conclusions, but sounds like he may be a pedo.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Get a background investigation. Make sure it is thorough.
Hire a guardian ad litem.
File a statement of your concern with Child Protective Services, have it notarized before sending it.
Keep a journal of what is said and what you directly observe.
Take the children for a medical examination.
Make sure it is thorough and you discuss your concerns with the physician. That way, if anything physical happens to the children you will have before and after documentation.
Also, take the children to a psychotherapist. That person can do observation to assess the children and it will be age appropriate.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Get a background investigation. Make sure it is thorough.
> Hire a guardian ad litem.
> File a statement of your concern with Child Protective Services, have it notarized before sending it.
> Keep a journal of what is said and what you directly observe.
> ...


Absolutely get a lawyer and yes this is something for CPS to look into. They will investigate this.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I practice naturism (nudism) myself but I agree that the POSOM should not be trying to get YOUR kids or YOUR wife into it. Call CPS and nail the both of them.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah this is totally completely over the line. Getting kids involved makes it a crime.

In my state it would be a "Forcible Felony", which makes the application of deadly force legal. I would be so sorely tempted to take full advantage of the law if it were my kids some other man was not only exposing himself to but trying to get my kids to undress in front of him!!!

This guy needs to be shut down ASAP before he molests your kids.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I think he can probably be okay without a lawyer. It sounds like he is in the right and the state will appoint a lawyer for the kids. Getting a lawyer at this point will make him look like he is being vicious about a 'difference in parenting styles'. Plus, lawyers hold things up. A guardian ad litem though will advocate for the children, not for either party. Getting an attorney is seen as attacking the other parent, and if there is an OM sorry but it just looks like he is bent out of shape and making up stories. If there are few facts, there is little an attorney can do but refer to the state child protective services or arrange for a guardian ad litem. They might be required to make a report...but legally there is not much they can do and if the state will do it for free why delay things by having to use an attorney, as well as get dug into an expensive legal fight where you have to 'parlay' with POS's attorney. The best thing is to minimize contact and dialog. If the guy is doing what is described, dialog is the last thing you want to do. Attorney's dialog, they do it in court, and it costs money and ends up in mediation or settlement or whatever. They make some kind of agreement and then it has to be re-filed to change. That's bad news.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

I have nothing against naturism, per se, provided it's an adult couple who is doing it willingly in an appropriate legal venue, where they would not be in danger of bothering other people. But when they start bringing minors or children into it under the warped guise of trying to go about educating them about that particular subject~well, sorry; that's where I fastly draw the line.

I don't even like the rationale of those legal nudist family encampments that are so prevalent in the world today. I really feel that subjecting kids to that at such an impressionable age could be far more detrimental to their mental well being than for their purported common good!


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Well my daughter confirmed that she was outside picking flowers naked. Of course she is only 5 so I don't know how that would work as far as evidence. Also I don't really want to use my daughter like that unless I absolutely have no other choice.

As for the OM he has not been nude around my kids as far as I know. From the recording I believe my WW and 2 kids were naked outside in the backyard. No one could see them out back as we live on an acrage but it is still weird. I also think based on the recording that my wife took pictures and sent them to the OM. I don't know if the pictures were of WW or WW and the kids or just the kids.

I don't have enough proof I'm afraid but will send my lawyer a note about it and probably call the CPS and ask them about it.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I was just thinking how F'ed up my life has gotten in 5 weeks. How does this happen? I mean really WTF!!

I was living the dream. On the way to owning my home. had a car and motorcycle that both run. great family. IRA that was funded regularly so I could hope to retire when I was old and couldn't work. I had it all. Not rich or anything but had everything also. If you know what I mean. 

Now I have to deal with my WW talking all night on the phone to OM. Her not doing crap around the house. Worrying what she is doing during the day while I'm stuck at work. I have to work to make everything possible.

I just feel like poo, a big pile of poo!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if you can get proof ww sent nude pics to om, i believe she can get in trouble for trafficking child porn and him for receiving child porn.
i dont think this has anything to do with nudists or nudism at all.
it has to do with om wanting to see naked children and somehow has convinced ww that it is ok under the guise of being nudists.

you know there have been many stories come out where women have offered their children up to their 'boyfriends' in order to keep that man around.
be very careful with your children with this man in ww life.


----------



## jtut21 (Mar 21, 2012)

Certainly unusual this is definitely a tough one. I know that people have some different ideas but this is not something that I think should be exposed to children.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, as a kid and adult I have pee'd outside from time to time and it is nice to feel the breeze but I think this is messed up. Peeing by yourself or in private while others in your group pee is different than this for sure.

I don't really have extra cash but I may have to call a pro. PI I mean. There are some listed in the phone book so I guess that is on my list for tomorrow.

Doing all this digging around and reviewing the recordings etc while at work has slowed me down some but my boss seems to be cool for now. I don't think I have slacked off too much but some for sure.

This is almost like some crazy crap you would see on cable or something!?

Maybe I can sell my story in the future to help pay for college. HAHA


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

if you see any concrete proof, such as your own eyewitness account, or the account of any other eyewitnesses, or any photos in your W's email that were sent or uploaded to any website or server, or any other kind of tangible evidence of images of your kids naked being sent to this male person, don't bother with PI go straight to police, no way would I let images of my child be used for some pervs gratification, that is clearly child pornography (or as I prefer to call it just child sexual abuse caught on film)

In fact I wouldn't hesitate, call the police now, tell them your situation and get some advice from some investigator that deals with child porn, they will probably run a background on this guy and if there is anything there will give you a head's up I'm sure.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Believe me if I had proof everyone would know by now. I would hate to possibly hurt my kids by getting their mom arrested but if that is what it takes I guess that is what I would do.

It is hard to think clearly about that, getting my kids mom arrested?

Sad Sad Sad...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

That guy sounds like a total whack job.


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bottom line: 

A) You and your spouse want to be naked in an appropriate setting? Cool beans.

B) You, your spouse want to be naked along with YOUR kids, in a legal setting? OK...that's a little squishy, but might still fall within the bounds of a legitimate lifestyle choice.

C) You want the woman you're seeing and her kids to run around naked, and get pictures of the nude kids? That's immoral, almost certainly illegal, and a major, major problem.

BTW, have you looked for the man on the sex offender registry at National Sex Offender Registry - Family Watchdog ? If not, I would.


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

In addition to the recorder, you need to install a few "nanny cams" around the house. That would be your solid proof.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think anything is going on at our house. From the recordings it sounds like the guy is worried about me. My WW actually said "you worry about baby daddy more than I do"

I really hate being called "baby daddy".

I talked to a PI today and he said the recordings are illegal in IA. Also the e-mail documents I have may not be legal either.
I asked my lawyer to check into it more. Makes me worry that all the evidence I have isn't going to do any good. And I may get in trouble if I try to use it.

Living in hell....


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

I want the kids! said:


> I don't think anything is going on at our house. From the recordings it sounds like the guy is worried about me. My WW actually said "you worry about baby daddy more than I do"
> 
> I really hate being called "baby daddy".
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I had to chuckle when I read that comment about "baby daddy". That is such a Jerry Springer term. I don't blame you for hating that.

That stinks that you won't be able to use the evidence you have. Surely there must be a way to use that against her. I hope your lawyer gives you some good news.


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Took half day from work Fri to go see the lawyer again. After that I staked out my house and got pictures of my family outside nude. My daughter painted my WW all over. Not real sure how to feel about this. So weird.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

OM involved in any way with this event you photographed?


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

No just my two little kids and Mom. If he was there I would have dialed 911!!


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

bump


----------

